# Pygmy pregnancy poll!!!:) FUN!!!



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

My goat willow who is a pygmy is pregnant again I'm taking up a poll for her baby(s) here she was last time before having twins






at four months pregnant. And here are was her kids






boy and






girl this time I had two different bucks in the pen. But the brown one isn't a proven father. The black one is the one who bred Willow last time












Willow has been making a little udder and I saw the baby kick. Here she is now






so for the poll here is what I will be judging

Who do you think is the father?
Height?
How many?
Gender(s)?
Date?
Time? 
Fur color?
Eye color? 
Thanks for participating and once she has the babies I will post pics and choose the winner!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm going with brown buck (I like an underdog)
6.7 lbs 
2 kids
Does both
Busiest day
Right after you get really asleep
Brown and white(like the dad)
Brown eyes


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Well actually that buck is brown and a cream color he is beautiful!!! he has like 4 or 5 different shades of brown


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Black buck
5 lbs
Twins
Two boys
About 3 weeks from now
Early afternoon
1 will look like mom, 1 will look like dad
Both brown eyes


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh, I thought that picture had a sepia tone on it! Must be the lighting.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Well i edited the pic  so it's brighter and sharper


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeh I will go ahead and put a poll in for myself also

Black buck 
5 1/2 lbs
A single 
Girl
Black and white
In four weeks
Late at night
And will have brown eyes


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I really hope I get some doelings from her cause I've had only one doeling this kidding season so far out of 3 kids an the mother either laid of stepped on her


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Black buck

5lbs.

Twins

2 girls

Mostly black

4 1/2 weeks

Nighttime

Brown eyes


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------

